

Teens Hate Twitter - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/teens-hate-twitter-2012-7

======
vellum
If 11% of teens use Twitter = teens hate Twitter, than adults hate Twitter
even more. According to this Pew study, 8% of all adults use Twitter everyday.

[http://pewinternet.org/Reports/2012/Twitter-
Use-2012/Finding...](http://pewinternet.org/Reports/2012/Twitter-
Use-2012/Findings.aspx)

------
SlipperySlope
Here's maybe why ...

"One reason it appears teens hate Twitter, is that what they actually hate is
news (they never read it online) and Twitter's best use is as a news-delivery
service".

